# united breaks guitars



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

a buddy sent me this link today, i thought i'd share. hope it's not a repost:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc4zOqozo


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

pretty funny. was just about to post it.
cheezy vid, catchy tune. looking forward to #2 and #3 :smile:


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

in 1980, i was flying air canada to the winnipeg folk festival for a gig. i hand carried my 1969 sg standard to the gate as per my special handling request.
i would have preferred to carry it on the plane, but no dice. the case was covered with fragile stickers and had air canada's pink tag indicating special handling.........
got to winnipeg and my guitar was broken at the headstock and the body...air canada's attitude was 'tough luck', although i was allowed to carry the broken guitar in the cabin on the return flight.......
AC admitted no fault and i only ever received $75.00 compensation based on the weight of the guitar times $15.00.
after that, if i had to fly with guitars, i only ever flew with beaters, usually strats and teles which i usually took apart and stuck into my checked baggage with a gig bag.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

While it has been a few years since I have been on a plane (no since the Bob Rea days) the last time was very memorable. 

I sat drinking a coffee at Terminal 3, looking out the grey toned glass windows at the departure tarmac and the plane I was to take. Down below was a crew and three HUGE metal carts of luggage connected being towed towards the plane being readied for boarding. Somehow they jackknifed, throwing luggage and baggage everywhere left and right from these carts. Though these things were in dire straights and in imminent risk of toppling, the driver never stopped, he just gunned it and straightened them out. One side one guy runs up and starts throwing luggage back onto the still moving carts. Some luggage lands on the top and stays, some falls back off to bounce across the tarmac, some sails all the way up and over and lands on the ground on the other side. On the other side was another worker doing his throw bit as well with just as much luck. This is the lucky luggage of course, some had fallen straight down, and those bags were of course run over (I really had baited breath waiting for the middle cart to tip over while its wheels went over a huge purple bag) and then equally unceremoniously thrown up top by a third person that was taking up the rear.

I was only traveling with a light little green duffel bag that I had beside me as a carry on  I was well relieved to NOT have anything out there hitting that tarmac.

If I were to travel in a serious manner today, I think I would use UPS or FedEx and pre-send my luggage that way. Though these agencies come with their own stories of terror and horror, I think they are FAR more reputable than any airline out there.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Breaking an old Gibby is like killing a muskie. Just a terrible shame.
The video is good. It makes lemons into lemonade. Classy move.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I tremble at the thought of having to fly with mine--so far I haven't had to.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

update: huh.... youtubin' works

http://travel.latimes.com/daily-deal-blog/index.php/smashed-guitar-youtu-4850/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Luggage handling by any airline is brutal. I had to do a lot of traveling in my previous job plus we have done a fair amount of vacation travel over the years. I have spent a lot of money on luggage over the years trying to beat these guys and the way they throw and damage bags. They managed to destroy one of those hard case ballistic things from Samsonite on one trip. I had that one replaced and they bashed it up again within a few flights. I went out about 3 years ago and got another set with the kevlar. So far they have been unable to destroy that set. It has taken a vicious pounding and shows battle scars but has never ripped and the wheel assemblies are the best I have ever owned as well. Normally those go first.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*United*

IU was just about to post this, u beat me too it. Just seen this on CNN.. This happened a year ago, and the guy decided to go to U-tube.. After 50,000 hits , united is talking..now.. sounds like they are going to replace his Taylor..

The power of the internet... Can you imagine watching somebody throw your Loved guitar and smashing it.. i think i would end up in jail for assult.

This is the guys web sight

http://www.davecarrollmusic.com/


Rick


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

*anyone hear about this - its was all over the local news today...*

This fellow is from Timmins, ON. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc...p?p=35331766&posted=1&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hopefully it gets him the attention he needs and they replace his Taylor :smilie_flagge17:

Catchy tune.....well done and the video too .


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I had heard about it, but not seen it. Thanks for the link!

I hope it makes the top 10 and stays there for 6 months.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Apparently Taylor is going to attempt to fix the guitar and is giving him a steep discount on another one. I believe I heard that United has changed their tune too...no pun intended


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard about this a few days ago.

I'm a frequent flyer and I've seen first hand, just how roughly baggage handlers treat people's property.


I travel light and NEVER check bags. It's bad enough when they damage your stuff, but there's also a good chance they'll lose or at least temporarily misdirect it.

Unless I'm going for more than a week, it's one "roll-aboard" and one hardshell brief case. The thought of checking a fine guitar is incomprehensible to me. You'd be much safer to Fed Ex it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...08/united_band_090708/20090708?hub=TopStories

it made national news last night!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

made national news...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...08/united_band_090708/20090708?hub=TopStories


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> This fellow is from Timmins, ON.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc...p?p=35331766&posted=1&feature=player_embedded


The news said he's from halifax. he's playing a really nice T3 in his video! Good to see the "little" guy's getting his story heard!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Almost 1.4 million views already! A true Dave vs Goliath story. I love it!! kkjuw


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I hope something really comes out of this. Last January, we flew from Ottawa to Newark to Fort Lauderdale with Continental Air. Knowing how bad airlines treat luggage I got an Gator ATA case for a guitar I was bringing along which was a PRS Soapbar SE II, my main gigging guitar. When we got to Ft Lauderdale, you can tell from the markings, the luggage was all beat up, pockets were ripped in both of our luggages, tags were missing. Fortunately, the ATA case held up. There were marks on the case in places where it probably got hit by other luggages/bags. It was also opened by the US customs as it had a piece of paper inside when I got it, saying it's been inspected.

To those who might be interested the case I got is a Gator ATA Polyethylene Case GPE-LPS. It's light but solid and the latches are receded so they don't get in the way or could get ripped off.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, it got a segment with Wolf Blitzer on CNN so I think Dave is on his way to being re-imbursed. :bow::bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpQNWNN_HS4&feature=related


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know what kind of case Dud'es Taylor was in, but my acoustic case is build like the proverbial Brick [email protected]*t house and weighs a ton! They would have to seriously abuse it! AND commons sense tells you that ANY guitar case has something precious enclosed! And they want us to feel bad for them when they go on strike!

From the Taylor website


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

My son routinely flies all over as a service technician. You can't lock any toolboxes, you can only wire them shut so they can be inspected. The baggage handlers steal anything that interests them and the airline is not responsible.

So he get out in the field to do a job and he's missing a meter or a tool and he has to go find a replacement. And now his employer has told him they can't afford to replace any more stolen tools.

Thieving destructive bastards! I think a couple of them will loose their jobs over this song.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I heard about it on http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=24590&page=2


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I have heard a rumor that Opreah has been in contact with him about this.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> I hope something really comes out of this. Last January, we flew from Ottawa to Newark to Fort Lauderdale with Continental Air. Knowing how bad airlines treat luggage I got an Gator ATA case for a guitar I was bringing along which was a PRS Soapbar SE II, my main gigging guitar. When we got to Ft Lauderdale, you can tell from the markings, the luggage was all beat up, pockets were ripped in both of our luggages, tags were missing. Fortunately, the ATA case held up. There were marks on the case in places where it probably got hit by other luggages/bags. It was also opened by the US customs as it had a piece of paper inside when I got it, saying it's been inspected.
> 
> To those who might be interested the case I got is a Gator ATA Polyethylene Case GPE-LPS. It's light but solid and the latches are receded so they don't get in the way or could get ripped off.


Thats another thing you have to remember when flying now. Don't bother locking your luggage. if they select it for search they will just cut off or break the locks.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...3-4 years ago i met a folk singer at a pub in amsterdam who related a story of checking his beloved, and very old, martin acoustic on a flight, naively thinking that flight insurance would cover him.

the guitar arrived at its destination in the form of kindling. mere splinters of wood.

he got compensation all right. by weight. something like $25.

-dh


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> The news said he's from halifax. he's playing a really nice T3 in his video! Good to see the "little" guy's getting his story heard!


I think him and his brother are from Timmins originally. They come back to play shows periodically and have family here.

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That's 2 different songs by Canadians about guitars broken by airlines.....Anyone remember Broken Guitar Blues by Lighthouse? Great band!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I think him and his brother are from Timmins originally. They come back to play shows periodically and have family here.
> 
> AJC


The one brother was on Q today,and said that he was supposed to get a call from Untied today at noon.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

someone should find a way to ensure this song doesn't get taken off the internet if a settlement is reached...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> someone should find a way to ensure this song doesn't get taken off the internet if a settlement is reached...


Update video today .. this guy _*IS*_ Canadian 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_X-Qoh__mw&feature=channel


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Update video today .. this guy _*IS*_ Canadian
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_X-Qoh__mw&feature=channel


the dude is getting way more than $3k exposure over this. glad to see it turn into a happy ending.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Front Page in the Toronto Star Man !!!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

*



United fined $80,000 by DOT for not revealing flights were operated by another carrier

Click to expand...

*
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/economy/ap/50394502.html

Seems to me, their troubles are not over. This does beg a song "so... just what flight am I on?"


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I liked this band back in the mid 90s when Oceanside Again came out. It's great to hear them again and to see them getting this level of exposure. After nearly 20 years of slogging it out across Canada they're now going to be an overnight success.


----------

